# [GELÖST] Frames in HTML funktionieren nicht [HTML5]



## Sn0w1 (30. Dezember 2011)

*[GELÖST] Frames in HTML funktionieren nicht [HTML5]*

Guten Morgen, jaaa ich weiß. Frames soll man ja nicht mehr in html definieren sondern in css usw usw ist mir alles bewusst. Allerdings würde mich trotzdem interessieren, warum folgender quellcode nicht funktioniert.. Ich sitz da seit gestern abend um 18 uhr dran langsam versteh ichs nicht mehr :S Bitte um hilfe!

Code:

```
<!DOCTYPE html>
<html>

<head>
    <title>Index</title>

    <meta charset="ISO-8859-1">
    <meta name="description" content="">
    <meta name="author" content="">
    <meta name="keywords" content="">

    <link href="style.css" type="text/css" rel="stylesheet">
</head>

<body>
<frameset cols="80%,20%">
<frameset rows="20%,10%,60%,10%">
<frame src="kopfzeile.html" />
<frame src="menueleiste.html" />
<frame src="inhalt.html" />
<frame src="fusszeile.html" />
</frameset>
<frame src="raidsuche.html" />
</frameset>


</body>
</html>
```
Ich möchte da rechts auf der website 20% haben für die seite raidsuche.html, die restlichen 80% bleiben auf der linken seite und sollen dann als reihen aufgeteilt werden (20%,10%,60%,10%).

Die CSS-Datei ist vorhanden und definiert sieht folgendermaßen aus:

```
body {
      font-family: Comic Sans MS;
      font-size: medium;
      color: #990000;

}
h1 {
font-family: Comic Sans MS;
      font-size: medium;
      color: #003366;
}
h2 {
                     font-family: Comic Sans MS;
      font-size: medium;
      color: #003333;
}
h3 {
                     font-family: Comic Sans MS;
      font-size: medium;
      color: #FF00FF;;

}
h4 {
                     font-family: Comic Sans MS;
      font-size: medium;
      color: #FF0000;
}
```
Zuletzt sind auch die unterseiten die in den frames gezeigt werden sollen auf die css-datei gelinkt:


```
<!DOCTYPE html>
<html>

<head>
    <title>fusszeile</title>

    <meta charset="ISO-8859-1">
    <meta name="description" content="">
    <meta name="author" content="">
    <meta name="keywords" content="">

    <link href="style.css" type="text/css" rel="stylesheet">
    <h1>Test</h1>
</head>

<body>
 Test2
</body>
</html>
```
Jede seite hat auch inhalt sodass zumindest überall test stehen müsste.. naja zumindest theoretisch...^^

Ich hoffe mal es liegt an den Frames, das da irgendetwas falsch definiert ist, weil sonst hab ich ein kleines problem  // was auch gehen würde ist wenn mir jemanden erklären/zeigen könnte wie das ganze in css aussieht, das ich da sozusagen die frames drin hab, weil meine bisherigen versuche sind gnadenlos gescheitert.

Greetz 

Sn0w1

PS: Warum er im html code hier vor dem style.css link kein 
	
	



```
<a
```
 anzeigt weiß ich nicht^^


----------



## milesdavis (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Frames in HTML funktionieren nicht [HTML5]*

Eins vorweg: mit divs wärs definitiv einfacher... aber ich schau mal drüber...


----------



## Sn0w1 (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Frames in HTML funktionieren nicht [HTML5]*

Îch würds auch mit divs machen, nur sind meine bisherigen versuche klaglos gescheitert, wodurch mir der mut fehlt weiter daran zu arbeiten ne lösung für divs zu finden..


----------



## milesdavis (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Frames in HTML funktionieren nicht [HTML5]*



Sn0w1 schrieb:


> Îch würds auch mit divs machen, nur sind meine bisherigen versuche klaglos gescheitert, wodurch mir der mut fehlt weiter daran zu arbeiten ne lösung für divs zu finden..


 
Heißt das, wenn ich dir ne Lösung mit Divs präsentiere, wärst du auch glücklich?
Mal doch mal ein kleines Bild mit Paint zb wo ich exakt sehen kann, wie die Aufteilung sein soll!


----------



## Sn0w1 (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Frames in HTML funktionieren nicht [HTML5]*

Okey ich mach mal fix n bild und jaaa, da wär ich sehr glücklich mit


----------



## Sn0w1 (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Frames in HTML funktionieren nicht [HTML5]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so eine der beiden Möglichkeiten.. ich finde die erste Möglichkeit für das ziel der HP besser. Die zweite wäre allerdings eine alternative sollte die erste nicht machbar sein.. Ansonstne natürlich die erste^^

oben eine reihe die 10% höhe und die komplette breite hat.
Darunter eine Reihe die 20% höhe und 80% breite hat
Darunter eine Reihe die 60% höhe und 80% breite hat
ganz unten eine reihe die 10% über die komplette breite hat.

Am Ende müsste dann rechts noch ein Kasten sein der 20%breit und 80% hoch ist, aber von oben und unten 10% entfernt ist.


Für alle weiteren unterseiten der Homepage reichen die reihen (also 10%, 20%, 60% und 20%, dort muss der kasten rechts nicht sein.)
Ließen sich diese 2 verschiedenen formate (das von bild 1 und das von dem eben beschriebenen reihen) in einem css dokument verwirklichen? (wäre nicht schlimm wenn nicht ^^).

Greetz
Sn0w1


----------



## milesdavis (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Frames in HTML funktionieren nicht [HTML5]*



Sn0w1 schrieb:


> Ließen sich diese 2 verschiedenen formate (das von bild 1 und das von dem eben beschriebenen reihen) in einem css dokument verwirklichen?


 
Dafür gibt es ja Cascading Style Sheets^^


----------



## Sn0w1 (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Frames in HTML funktionieren nicht [HTML5]*

Joa soweit eingestiegen bin ich mit css noch net das ich jetzt wüsste wie ich in ein dokument zwei unterschiedliche designs schreibe und das so mache das zwar beide seiten auf ein css-daokument zugreifen, aber 2 unterschiedeliche ergebnisse rausbekommen ^^


----------



## milesdavis (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Frames in HTML funktionieren nicht [HTML5]*



Sn0w1 schrieb:


> Joa soweit eingestiegen bin ich mit css noch net das ich jetzt wüsste wie ich in ein dokument zwei unterschiedliche designs schreibe und das so mache das zwar beide seiten auf ein css-daokument zugreifen, aber 2 unterschiedeliche ergebnisse rausbekommen ^^


 
alles eine frage der deklaration!

EDIT:

Sooo, dann schau mal in den Anhang, obs so recht ist!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sn0w1 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Frames in HTML funktionieren nicht [HTML5]*

Danke genau das was ich gesucht hab, funktioniert einwandfrei  Werddir dann später den Link zur späteren HP schicken und dich mit in die Credits packen,wenn du nichts dagegen hast


----------



## Sn0w1 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Frames in HTML funktionieren nicht [HTML5]*

So ich hab jetzt n leicht abgeändertes Problem, ich wollt dazu nicht gleich n neues Thema anfangen. Die Framegrößen sind ja bekannt (siehe Bilder), nun will ich aber statt Farben ein Bild einpflegen. Das Problem, es passt sich nicht der Größe an.

Also angenommen jedes div soll dasselbe Hintergrundbild bekommen (keine verschiedenen) das ist 992x426 groß. Wenn ich das ganz normal in quellcode vom css einpflege siehts am Ende so aus, das das Bild ggf. wiederholt wird. Kann man das irgendwie noch abändern, das sich das ganze anpasst? (ja ich hab gegoogelt, steig aber durch nix durch und es funzt auch eig nichts).
Bsp: wenn der Mittelteil angenommen 1500x1200 groß ist soll sich das 992x426 große Bild auf 1500x1200 anpassen oder was auch immer man grade brauch.


----------



## Sn0w1 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Frames in HTML funktionieren nicht [HTML5]*

Keiner ne Idee? Bin mit dem Restder HP soweit feddich, nur der Teil fehlt mir noch >.<


----------



## Falk (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Frames in HTML funktionieren nicht [HTML5]*

Noch kurz zum ursprünglichen Problem: HTML5 unterstützt keine Frames. Deswegen kann das nichts werden, wenn es ein HTML5-Dokument ist...


----------



## milesdavis (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Frames in HTML funktionieren nicht [HTML5]*

Bildskalierung im div funktioniert zum Beispiel hiermit. Soll ich es für dich passend machen?


----------



## Sn0w1 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Frames in HTML funktionieren nicht [HTML5]*

@ Falk: Jo hab ich ja durch milesdavis erfahren  Danke trotzdem für den Hinweis ^^

@ milesdavis: Wenn es dir nicht zu viel Arbeit macht.. Ich werd das Bild mal per Archiv anhängen ^^

So long und dickes Dank schon einmal an milesdavis 
Sn0w1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Unabhängig der anpassenden Größe ging es komischerweise nicht, das ein jpg bild eingefügt wird in die css-Datei. Als ich das als png gespeichert hab und eingefgt hab ins css gabs aber keine Probleme. Zufällig auch ne Ahnung warum das?  (auch wenn es mich nicht stört mit png's zu arbeiten ^^


----------



## milesdavis (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Frames in HTML funktionieren nicht [HTML5]*

So, ich muss mich eben nochmal reinlesen...

1) jpg vs. png: Ich bevorzuge png aus dem einfachen Grund, da png die Transparenz beherrscht. JPG nehm ich dagegen, für richtige Bilder, also mit "richtig" mein ich Bilder im Fotoalbum usw.... Png dagegen für Design der Seite.

2) Ich mach mich mal an das Bild 

Bis gleich


----------



## Sn0w1 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Frames in HTML funktionieren nicht [HTML5]*

Jop also in diesem Falle brauch ich eh png  da jpg ja nicht geht und ich ong auch lieber mag, hatte aber nur noch die jpg datei dabei^^


----------



## milesdavis (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Frames in HTML funktionieren nicht [HTML5]*

So, fertig 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit onresize=adjust_screen in der javascript-Datei, skaliert der Browser nun automatisch die Größe der gesamten Seite. Die Bildskalierung hab ich mit der CSS3-Eigenschaft background-size:100% 100% gelöst.

Beachte aber, dass das nur auf neueren Browsern funktioniert.... das müsstest du einfach durchtesten, ob die Seite überall gleich aussieht.


----------



## Sn0w1 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Frames in HTML funktionieren nicht [HTML5]*

Wunderhübsch besser gehts einfach nicht :o Herzallerliebsten Dank  Ich mach mich dann mal dran die letzten Bugs zu fixxen die noch in meiner Macht liegen


----------



## milesdavis (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Frames in HTML funktionieren nicht [HTML5]*

Kein Problem, ich helfe gerne


----------



## Sn0w1 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Frames in HTML funktionieren nicht [HTML5]*

Daaaas freut mich


----------



## Sn0w1 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Frames in HTML funktionieren nicht [HTML5]*

Sooooo Der Sn0w1 meldet sich mal wieder zurück..

Ich greif das alte gleich wieder auf. Nachdem nun der bg nun per .js sich skaliert ist die Frage wie man es hinbekommt, das sich die komplette seite inklusive Text und Bildern mitskaliert.. Was meint ihr? Bekommt man das hin?

So long
Sn0w1


----------



## MaNT1S (25. April 2012)

*AW: Frames in HTML funktionieren nicht [HTML5]*

hin bekommt man das sicher 

gibts das was online zu sehen?
ich kann mir das grad nicht so vorstellen...


----------



## Sn0w1 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Frames in HTML funktionieren nicht [HTML5]*

Also aktuell gehts um die version 2, die du auf der zweiten Seite durch den freundlichen Beitrag von milesdavis bekommst. Dort ist das automatische skalieren des hintergrundes per .js geregelt. Die gilt aber nicht für den Inhalt der Seite (z.B. text und Bilder und eingabefelder etc pp). Da ist die Frage ob man den .js aus version 2 abändern kann ^^


----------



## MaNT1S (27. April 2012)

*AW: Frames in HTML funktionieren nicht [HTML5]*

also Dein 1. Problem kann man auch ohne JS lösen:

Ändere mal in der CSS datei folgendes:

```
html, body
{
	margin:0;
	padding:0;
	width:100%;
	height:100%;
	min-height:100%;
	min-width:100%;
}

#rahmen {
	
	width:100%; 
	height:100%;
	
}
```

und in der PCGHX.html kannst du das JS rausnehmen:

```
<script type="text/javascript">
    adjust_screen();
    </script>
```


----------



## MaNT1S (27. April 2012)

*AW: Frames in HTML funktionieren nicht [HTML5]*

beim 2 Problem wirds schon komplizierter ^^

1. Kommt es drauf an, ob du Größe an die aktuelle Fenstergröße anpassen möchtest, oder an die Monitorauflösung?

Falls du es an die Fenstergröße anpassen möchtest, gibts einige Probleme, zb wie klein soll die Schrift werden, wenn ich das Fenster zb. auf 200x200px ziehe. Kann dann wahrscheinlich keiner mehr lesen

oder wenn ich ne riesen Auflösung habe und somit ein großes Fenster, ist die Schrift zb. extrem Groß... sieht auch kacke aus 


was genau hast du überhaupt vor?
evtl gibts da sinnvollere Lösungen?


----------



## Sn0w1 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Frames in HTML funktionieren nicht [HTML5]*

Das Problem was ich jetzt hab sind folgende: Erstmal ist ein altes problem wiedraugetraten, nämlich das sich die Bidler nicht mehr so skalieren wie vorher, also in den einzelnen div's sollen sich die Bilder nicht wiederholen, sondern automatisch in die Länge Breite gezogen werden (so wie es vorher war).

Nummer 2 ist, das die Textgröße weiterhin gleich bleibt. D.h. wenn ich das Fesnter kleiner mache, soll auch der Text mit kleiner werden, sowie alles andere wie checkboxen bilder etc


----------



## Sn0w1 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Frames in HTML funktionieren nicht [HTML5]*

Sorry hab die Antwort garnicht gelesen. Einen Moment 

Also was wir vorhaben ist das sich das ganze der Fenstergröße anpasst (also in der Version 2 von milesdavis ist es so das sich der Hintergrund autmoatisch der Fenstergröße anpasst. Das wollen wir für die HP aber auch mit dem text machen., Das der dann unlesbar wird ist egal und das der dann riesig ist, wenn man den auf nem fernseher macht ebenfalls. hauptsache es wird kleienr /größer, je nachdem wie man das ganze ding zieht.


----------



## MaNT1S (27. April 2012)

*AW: Frames in HTML funktionieren nicht [HTML5]*

oke 

also bei mir funktioniert das ganze auch ohne JS in Chrome, Firefox, Opera und IE


Thema Bilder: die kannste auch ganz einfach mit Prozentangaben versehen...also width:20%; height:25%;
dann werden die auch kleiner und größer...

beim Text und den anderen Dingern kommste um JS wohl nicht herum

ich mach mir mal gedanken


----------



## Sn0w1 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Frames in HTML funktionieren nicht [HTML5]*

Ja wie gesagt javascript ist ja in Ordnung... ich hab auch kein problem damit wenn alles per javascript geregelt wird. ist glaube ich auch einfacher


----------



## MaNT1S (27. April 2012)

*AW: Frames in HTML funktionieren nicht [HTML5]*

teste mal das JS:

```
// JavaScript Document
function adjust_screen()
{
	windowH = window.outerHeight;
	windowW = window.innerWidth;
	
	screenH = screen.availHeight;
	screenW = screen.availWidth;


	if(windowH>screenH) {windowH = screenH }
	if(windowW>screenW) {windowW = screenW }
	
	tempH = (windowH/screenH)*200;
	tempW = ((windowW/screenW)-0.25)*4;

	
	document.getElementById('rahmen').style.height = windowH + "px";
	document.getElementById('rahmen').style.width = windowW + "px";
	

	if(tempH < tempW) {	size = tempH; 	} else { size = tempW; 	}
	document.getElementsByTagName('body')[0].style.fontSize = size + "%";
	
	

}
```

Formeltechnisch ist das ganze noch nicht perfekt... aber ersma gucken ob du damit was anfangen kannst ^^


----------



## MaNT1S (27. April 2012)

*AW: Frames in HTML funktionieren nicht [HTML5]*

hier noch mal ne CSS3 Version:
Da wird alles größer oder kleiner(Bilder, Text, Formularfelder,...)


```
// JavaScript Document
function adjust_screen()
{
	windowH = window.outerHeight;
	windowW = window.innerWidth;
	
	screenH = screen.availHeight;
	screenW = screen.availWidth;
	
	screenH = 600;
	screenW = 800;
		
	tempH = (windowH/screenH)*100;
	tempW = (windowW/screenW)*100;

	if(tempH < tempW) {	size = tempH; 	} else { size = tempW; 	}
	
	size=  Math.round(size)
	document.getElementsByTagName('body')[0].style.zoom = size + "%";
	document.getElementById('left_header').innerHTML = 'Zoom: '+size+'%';

}

onresize=adjust_screen;
```



eine Frage noch:
Willst du den Zoomfaktor relativ zu einer bestimmten Größe?
Sagen wir, du machst ein Layout für 800x600... und alles was drüber geht von der Auflösung wird größer und andersrum

oder du gehst von der Auflösung des Monitors aus und sagst alles was kleiner ist als die Auflösung blablabla... ^^
ich hoffe du verstehst mich?


----------



## Sn0w1 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Frames in HTML funktionieren nicht [HTML5]*

Bei mir kommt n weißer Bildschirm.. Hab grade mit dem alten JavaScript probiert obs evtl am Browser liegt, aber der geht ohne Probleme.^^


----------



## MaNT1S (27. April 2012)

*AW: Frames in HTML funktionieren nicht [HTML5]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mal so...? bei mir läuft alles.... welchen browser haste denn?


----------



## Sn0w1 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Frames in HTML funktionieren nicht [HTML5]*

Bei mir läufts weiterhin nur das die Größe gleich bleibt.. Die Zahl beim Zoom ändert sich aber stetig beim skalieren 

IE9
FireFox12
Chrome latest Version
Opera latest Version


----------



## MaNT1S (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Frames in HTML funktionieren nicht [HTML5]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier nochmal ne aktuelle Version mit Text, Bilder und Input Zoom.... aber alles eher unschön 

html und zoom passen halt nicht so zusammen meines Wissens nach

das Artet dann doch in Arbeit aus  da du ja, so wie ich es jetzt habe, für jedes HTML Element ne JS-Zoomfunktion schreiben müsstet.... 

aber ich beschäftige mich mal in ner freien Minute damit... da gibts sicher ne schönere Methode


----------



## Sn0w1 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Frames in HTML funktionieren nicht [HTML5]*

Vielen Dank schonmal dafür, ich schau mir die Lösung gleich an 

Gruß
Sn0w1


EDIT:

Ich könnt dir echt knutschen ) Bis auf den widerspenstigen Button funktioniert das schonmal soweit wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe.  Sollte das mit den Buttons auch noch hinhauen wäre das natürlich der Oberhammer, aber das ist schon nahezu perfekt  Danke dafür )


----------



## MaNT1S (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Frames in HTML funktionieren nicht [HTML5]*

alternativ machst du den button auch als Bild 

Des mit CSS3 und dem Zoom machen bei mir nicht alle Browser.... nur der aktuelle Chrome machts vernünftig


----------



## Sn0w1 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Frames in HTML funktionieren nicht [HTML5]*

Bei mir machts Firefox auch.. Der Button haste recht, ist ja eig ganz einfach, da die Buttons am Ende eh zu grafiken werden ^^


----------



## zyntex (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Frames in HTML funktionieren nicht [HTML5]*

Nur mal so, aus Erfahrung weiß ich das es nicht wirklich etwas bringt sich Dinge vorschreiben zu lassen, am Anfang mag das alles schön sein und klappen aber später wirst du dann Probleme bekommen.

Beschäftige dich mal mit Webseiten wie "selfhtml" und "css4you" bzw. dem Buch "little boxes" (persöhnliche Empfehlung) die sind extra für blutige Anfänger konzipiert.

Ohne Arbeit halt keine Ergebnisse und am Anfang klappt auch nicht immer alles sofort.


----------



## Sn0w1 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Frames in HTML funktionieren nicht [HTML5]*

passt mir aber definitiv nicht in zeitrahmen.. Ich kann mich nicht mit javascript und php neu beschäftigen wenn das aktuelle Projekt nur noch 5 Wochen geht. Sonst würd ich mich einlesen, aber sorry, so geht das nicht


----------



## Sn0w1 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Frames in HTML funktionieren nicht [HTML5]*

ACHTUNG DIESER BEITRAG BEFASST SICH MIT MEIENR PRIVATEN HOMEPAGE NICHT MIT DEM PROJEKT:


so meine freunde *gg* es gibt nun die erste vorab version der homepage ) angepasst ist sie auf 24", da ist alles passig.. ^^

also erstmal der link (achtung noch ist kein javascript eingebaut!): beefsteak.square7.ch/geg.hp/index.html  

Nun wie gesagt es ist eine vorab version. Nun ist das ganze hier ja auf 24" Monitore ausgelegt ist wird es, wenn ihr einen kleineren habt zusammengestaucht. sieht also doof aus. 

EDIT: Jetzt aber die Frage: Wie mach ich es, das der Inhalt der Divs gleich bleibt (also beispiel ich schreibe 100000000000 ezciehn in folge dann sollen die auch wirklich egal wie groß das fenster ist alle nebneinander liegen das ich horizontal scrollen kann). 

EDIT2: Weitere Frage. Ich hab den div so vollgepackt das er mehr als die vorgegebenen keine ahnung sagen wir mal 60% der seite einnehmen würde. Was muss man machen, das die so groß gemacht werden wie mans brauch? Einfach ganz easy die Prozentangaben rauslöschen?



viel theorie, aber für rückfragen stehe ich bereit 

So long
Sn0w1


Zur Projektarbeit:

bald werd ich heir jeden freitag bloggen und erläutern wie sch***e es mri heir geht. Die Homepage ist zu 2% fertig, während ein klassenkamerad von mir ( Startseite ) so ziemlich komplett fertig ist und die homepage zu 1000% funktioniert -.- Ich gebs auf, ich kann nich mit anderen zusammenarbeiten, homepage ist einzelarbeit. Das was ich da geschafft habe privat hat 2 stunden für alles gedauert und die schulseite die ungefähr 100% weniger an inhalt hat hat 3 wochen bereits hinter sich (ich werd die die tage auch mal hochladen.. ^^)


Genug von mir ^^
Sn0w1


----------



## JimSim (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Frames in HTML funktionieren nicht [HTML5]*

- % Angaben bedeutet es skaliert. Wenn du das nicht willst, musst du pixel angaben machen. Für die Grundform ist das Grundsätzlich anzuraten.
Beispielform einer Website:
<div id="main">
    <div id="navigation">
    </div>
    <div id="inhalt">
    </div>
    <div id="footer">
    </div>
</div>

main setzt du dann per css auf ne bestimmte breite fest. Also div#main { width: 1000px; } navi, inhalt, footer kannst du dann bei relativer position in % angaben bestimmen.

So, jetzt kommts drauf an was du genau machen willst. Durch Overflow: auto; wird ein Div für gewöhnlich scrollbar wenn der Inhalt die Box sprengt. mit whitespace: nowrap; verhinderst du Zeilenumbrüche, auf welche Elemente man das aber anwenden kann weiß ich gerade nicht. Ich benutz es wenn dann für Tabellen. Sonst hats eigentlich keinen Sinn...

"So groß machen wie mans braucht" ist nen bisschen schwierig. Im Prinzip brauchste dafür ne Menge javascript und das erklär ich hier nicht. (Abgesehen davon, müsst man dann wohl jedes Element anpassen. Äußerst unschön). Also lieber nicht auf 24" schön machen sondern lieber ne max. breite von 1200px vordefinieren. 

Und zu guter letzt: <center> Tag geht ja mal gar nicht... Sag mal wo hast du das Zeug her? Frames und Center Tag? Das wurde mir so vielleicht mal vor 12 Jahren beigebracht, aber das macht doch heute bitte kein Mensch mehr.
Hau aufs übergelagerte div lieber ein text-align: center; lösch das center tag und lösch die height angabe beim nav-div.

EDIT: Und lese dir einfach mal das durch:
Buch - Artikel und Einführungstexte zu Webstandards und Interaktionsdesign
dauert nicht lang und eigentlich weiß und kann man dann alles was man brauch um ne simple html seite zu erstellen...


----------



## Sn0w1 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Frames in HTML funktionieren nicht [HTML5]*

Puuuh... Ja werd ich mir zuhause mal fix annehmen.. Hab im Moment recht wenig Zeit, kann daher mal länger dauern bis ich antworte ^^

Ansonsten wünsch ich jetzt schonmal nen schönes langes Wochenende, vllt gibts ja auch mal was neues von mir in Richtung spiele^^

Greeeeeeeeeeeeetz
Sn0w1


----------

